# HELP!! head lice



## cisgrig (May 15, 2009)

We are in the middle of Annie, Jr. and one of our kids has come down with a full blown case of head lice. We are washing costumes, wiping down the props and set, etc. Any suggestions or comments to make sure we do everything right will be appreciated! 
Charlie Isgrig


----------



## lieperjp (May 15, 2009)

Check out the Center for Disease Control's Lice Web Site - 

Lice - CDC DPD

or kidshealth (popular for schools)

Head Lice


----------



## jonliles (May 15, 2009)

Head lice do not tolerate heat very well. Washing and drying will take care of all the costumes/softgoods. Hard goods should be a non-issue (tables, chairs, mic's etc...), but just in case, you may want to sanitize it with lysol or other. Also, the CDC recommends vaccuuming all of your soft surfaces (bedding, pillows, etc...).

My child had head lice after a mission trip to South America. The biggest thing, is to ask each child to do a retreat 7 days later.

Jon


----------



## cisgrig (May 15, 2009)

Thank you! 
Costume crew came in and gathered up all the stuff they could wash and then sprayed down EVERYTHING with lice killer. I am was nightmares about them getting into the drapes and huge colonies! No problem, they only last a couple of days with 'daddy' to feed on.


----------



## willbb123 (May 15, 2009)

jonliles said:


> Also, the CDC recommends vaccuuming all of your soft surfaces (bedding, pillows, etc...).



Have they been on stage? You might want to look at your soft goods (Curtains, legs, tabs.)


----------



## tech2000 (May 18, 2009)

willbb123 said:


> You might want to look at your soft goods (Curtains, legs, tabs.)



That would take a long time...


----------



## lieperjp (May 18, 2009)

willbb123 said:


> Have they been on stage? You might want to look at your soft goods (Curtains, legs, tabs.)



Alright, I've looked at them. I stared at them for almost five minutes... now what?


----------



## daviddvdsn505 (Sep 9, 2010)

i feel sorry for you. its really hard to get rid of them head lice. you cant do it in a week. you have to spend soo much time just to make sure that they dont come back. im just curious, howdid your kid acquire them?


----------

